# Think I need a haircut and I'm only 12 weeks!



## Becca90 (Dec 29, 2012)

Think Harvey needs a hair cut already, how old are cockapoos generally when they have their first cut ?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think Lady was 7 months old....we had her have a tidy up trim at i think 20 weeks old or so. so just her face so she could see, and her bum


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He looks lovely, don't be in a rush to get rid of his baby curls!
The lady who bred Kiki recommended that we took her to the groomers a week after she had been out walking - she had a wash and trim around face and bottom and her nails clipped.
She has been every six weeks since and been clipped properly once all over. The lady who does her said that she was brilliant and coped very well and said it was because she had been coming regularly since she was little...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I had Millie cut at 15 weeks and totally regretted it. She was fully groomed and lost all her lovely puppy fur. In hindsight I should have just trimmed the bits that needed doing, ie eyebrows. If you think he really needs doing try and find a friendly groomer who will let you stay and get them to trim literally what you want trimming.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I trimmed jasper's feet at 9 weeks and his first trim was about 4 months but I did it myself and just graded the fluff/fuzz with the clippers. I did him again at 5 months by that point the hair near his eyes also needed a trim and his ears needed tidying! Jaspers coat is lovely and glossy now rather than fuzzy  I think it must vary from dog to dog as they are all so different! Gorgeous pup by the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I agree...please be careful if you do have his puppy coat clipped as some groomers can go clipper/scissor happy, he is sooo cute!! I would just have his hair near his eyes trimmed and his bottom, possibly tummy with the winter. Keep him cute and fluffy as long as you can they grow up too quick x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

*Muttley could do with a trim!!*

Muttleys five months and I think we're going to have him trimmed soon but I love the shaggy look!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I haven't touched Max yet other than combing, bathing and nails. He looks lovely quite shaggy and almost has ringlets in some areas.....I just love his curls!


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Harley is just like that at the moment, although 18 weeks now and starting to look like a lion I wouldn't dream of trimming all those lovely curls!! I love the ragged bed head look!! Harvey is too cute to need a trim yet. X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ted is almost 9 months and apart from taking the ends off has not had a proper groom..I'm going to leave him for as long as possible.


----------



## Becca90 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah all I've done is his bottom. I don't want to cut him! I love the hair... Although I am thinking he's not going to be able to see soon!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Becca90 said:


> Yeah all I've done is his bottom. I don't want to cut him! I love the hair... Although I am thinking he's not going to be able to see soon!


just lightly trim the hair above his eyes so he can see...and the stuff that grows up into the eyes too...just a little trim


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly was getting very shaggy by 19 weeks and we had her done professionally - absolutely fabulous and she actually looked more puppy like after than before! We asked for a relaxed teddy bear, no poodle definition around the face, muzzle left long, nothing done to her tail. She looked just great, really cute.

I then trimmed her up a bit at 22 weeks (kept to the same shape but just a bit off) and she's going to Collars and Cuts (Fairmilehead, Edinburgh) again at 26 weeks. Gillian is really lovely and understands cockapoo owners!

Toffin
x


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

Smallears said:


> Muttleys five months and I think we're going to have him trimmed soon but I love the shaggy look!


My Sadie looks alot like Muttley with the red coloring. She is 12 weeks and we are taking her next week for a slight trim. The groomer said she is still little and they can do a simple trim around the eyes, etc. and clean up. Won't take a ton off. I can't wait. She has been eating and getting sticky on the face so I think I just really want the long hair on her mug more managed.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sadie is amazing!!!!


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Donna...we are instantly in love! Our 1st pet and I can't imagine life without her.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is just so beautiful! I saw on the other post you picked her up in Boston. Do you live near Boston? And I know exactly how you feel. I love Jake so much I have no clue how I ever existed before him


----------

